
32-bit kdb+ free for non-commercial use only - bladecatcher
http://kxcommunity.com/32-bit-kdb-for-non-commercial-use-only.php
======
vbezhenar
> The free version has been a boon for many, but some are using it in ways it
> was not intended, and we felt Kx was exposing itself to a legal risk because
> the free version is unsupported.

I wonder what do they mean? What's not intended way and what's a legal risk
they are talking about?

> HOWEVER, if you downloaded the free version of 32-bit kdb+ prior to
> September 13, 2015, you are free to use it for commercial use.

I don't understand how someone can prove that he downloaded it prior to
September 13. Those are extremely confusing terms.

~~~
sashk
Each version says which date it was released.

    
    
        KDB+ 3.1 2015.01.12 Copyright (C) 1993-2015 Kx Systems
        ...
    
    

So if you have version dated 2015.09.13 (they released new build on that date)
that means you have older version.

------
bladecatcher
This is so disappointing! It was made free for commercial use last year, and
was discussed on HN -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7522327)

------
sashk
Unfortunately, their license comes in disagreement with what they posted on
kxcommunity.com:

> That's why it now can only be used in a commercial environment for
> development and proofs of concept.

But license says:

> 1.1. "Commercial Use" means any use of the 32 Bit Kdb+ Software for the User
> or any third party's financial gain or other economic benefit. Any Beta-
> testing or production use of a User Application is Commercial Use.
> Notwithstanding the foregoing, the following are not Commercial Uses: (a)
> use solely for educational or personal purposes; (b) use by a registered
> charity or licensed educational institution, (c) development of a proof-of-
> concept application, even in a commercial setting; and (d) any use for which
> Kx has granted the User written permission.

This makes things confusing: one place they say development is ok, but in
license agreement they say it's only "proof-of-concept applications"...

~~~
btown
Together I would think they safely indicate an assumed narrow definition of
"development" as "only used by the original coder in a non-moneymaking
capacity." Which, realistically, is a level of use that wouldn't even come
across Kx's radar - if it did, they'd much rather sell you the product than
try to shut a potential client down.

------
nickpsecurity
This kind of BS is a perfect example of why, when pushing for proprietary OSS,
I always note it will take special protections for users. Many might try to do
OSS temporarily just to freeload on users for code or marketing. So, have to
be clear + firm on use cases while including terms to ensure community's
involvement will keep paying off. At least they're letting those who were
involved keep the free copy. The QNX community situation was worse IIRC...

~~~
beagle3
Note that kx software was never "libre" not "open source"; The binary was free
for non-commercial use since forever with a built in expiration, which meant
you had to download it again every three months and hope that they'll keep
putting versions out; and at some point they removed the expiration and made
it ok for commercial use.

The recent announcement, if I understand it correctly, is that the "commercial
use" clause is no longer part of the license for newer releases. (but, unlike
the old days, versions do not expire every 3 months).

~~~
nickpsecurity
Oh yeah, it's definitely proprietary and closed. I just think it ties into the
other topic where freeware (FOSS or not) can't be trusted unless it comes with
protections for users that carry on into the future. That includes stuff like
this and proprietary, open-source models.

"(but, unlike the old days, versions do not expire every 3 months)."

Definitely an improvement.

------
lukaslalinsky
I'm honestly surprised there are still people willing to trust their data to a
"trial" version of a commercial database. I thought the FoundationDB situation
was such a nice example that people would learn from it.

------
bbanyc
For what it's worth, most of kx's customers (including the one I work for)
have datasets much larger than 4 GB, making the 32-bit edition practically
worthless for production use.

------
ilaksh
[https://github.com/kevinlawler/kona](https://github.com/kevinlawler/kona)

